# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Тестеры косметических продуктов опасны для здоровья

## Irina

*Тестеры косметических продуктов опасны для здоровья
*
Женщины подвергают свое здоровье огромному риску, используя косметические продукты-тестеры в магазинах с целью понять, подходит ли им, к примеру, цвет помады. К такому выводу пришла группа исследователей под руководством доктора Элизабет Брукс, профессора биологии в Медицинском колледже Джефферсона в Пенсильвании.

Она вместе с коллегами проанализировала тестеры косметических продуктов, представленных в крупных торговых сетях. Оказалось, что в каждом тестере содержалась палочка e.coli. Наибольшая концентрация бактерии наблюдалась в тестерах по субботам, когда основная масса народа идет по магазинам.

Помимо e.coli, которая вызывает колики и диарею, в отдельных случаях были обнаружены смертельно опасные стафилококки и стрептококки. Плюс, женщины, сами того не зная, могут друг другу передавать вирус герпеса.

Доктор Элизабет Брукс делает весьма неприятное заявление: "Если речь идет о наличии палочки e.coli в косметике, значит, кто-то не помыл после посещения уборной руки и влез грязным пальцем в помаду. Помните об этом".

Данное исследование является продолжением предыдущего, результаты которого были просто шокирующие. Тогда ученые выяснили, что большинство женщин хранят просроченную косметику очень долго, поэтому ее поражают опасные бактерии.

----------


## Sanych

Учтём, надо до жены довести информацию

----------


## ПаранойА

Нее.. я очень брезгливая и никогда бы не тестировала косметику в магазинах. Не это не мое.

----------


## Irina

Я такая же. Никогда не пробовала, сколько не предлагали. Это же очевидно, что о гигиене в многоразовых тестерах речи идти не может.

----------

